# Schriftgelehrter Guide zum skillen



## Atroniss (23. September 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand einen guide zum skillen für den neuen Beruf auf deutsch? Habe gegooglet und nix gefunden.

Ich wäre um Hilfe dankebar, da ich schon Kräuter sammeln will,weiss aber nicht welche udn wieviel.


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

glaub net soweit ich weiss sind die mats in der beta auch noch anders als in der "echten" version


----------



## Hell's Lord (23. September 2008)

Ich bezweifle, dass es bereits jetzt nen Guide dafür gibt...
Mfg


----------



## Sephirót15 (23. September 2008)

also zum thema welche und wieviel würd ich sagn fang einfach ganz unten an (friedensblume, silberblatt, etc.) und sammel alles auf was du finden kannst sollte auf jeden fall einen guten grundvorrat zum skillen ergeben


----------



## Atroniss (23. September 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> perfekt sowas habe ich gesucht, danke


ja ich bin kein Blumenflücker muss die dinger kaufen und da sie so teuer bei uns sind würde ich schon gern die Stückzahl wissen


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Hm, das scheint sehr wenig zu sein... da hab ich schon weit mehr auf der Bank ^^ Mal schaun wie es aussieht, wenn es wirklich auf die Server kommt... noch ist ja Testphase


----------



## Technocrat (23. September 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> ja ich bin kein Blumenflücker muss die dinger kaufen und da sie so teuer bei uns sind würde ich schon gern die Stückzahl wissen



Wenn Du Schriftgelehrter werden willst rate ich aber extrem dringend zur Ausbilding als Florist... das ist sonst ja, als wollest Du Rüstungsschmied werden ohne Bergbau zu können...


----------



## Pacmaniacer (24. September 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> sinnlos flamen is dumm wa? bloss net lesen.Ich habe nur welceh auf englisch gefunden, ein Forum ist zum diskutieren und Fragen da, also sei ruhig und geh mal raus und trau dich mal leute anzumachen die vor Dir stehn und nicht im Keller sitzen und hintern Pc verstecken.



kommt mal runter

1. Falsches Forum wir haben mitlerweile nen Forum dafür
2. Werde ich nen Guide schreiben wenns soweit ist
3. Schriftgelehrter ohne florist? Also wenn ich mir die preise bei uns angucke... viel spass


----------



## Atroniss (24. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> kommt mal runter
> 
> 1. Falsches Forum wir haben mitlerweile nen Forum dafür
> 2. Werde ich nen Guide schreiben wenns soweit ist
> 3. Schriftgelehrter ohne florist? Also wenn ich mir die preise bei uns angucke... viel spass




warum, ich lasse mir sowas nicht gefallen, mich von irgednwelceh unreifen Assi hier anzufalmen. Ich habe nur nen Frage gestellt in einen Forum was dazu da ist um Fragen zu stellen, wo ist das Problem.


----------



## rubinea (24. September 2008)

also für mich stand schon seid langem fest das ich den schriftgelehren beruf mal probieren möchte. und es ist auch schon seit langem (denke bestimmt sschon seid 4-5 monaten??) bekannt, das man kräuter für diesen beruf braucht. 

auf der beta hab ich den beruf schon etwas hochgeskillt, was mir aufgefallen ist: man braucht in unmengen königsblut (ob das so bleibt nach patch is natürlich fraglich) 

ich für meinen teil hab schon vor einigen wochen angefangen kleine kräuter die einem damals noch im ah hinterhergeworfen wurden zu kaufen und die größeren kräuter wie teufelsgras etc (was man halt so mit 70 farmt) aufgehoben. wenn ich heute so ins ah gucke macht sich das schon sehr bezahlt.. hat man doch für nen 20er stack königsblut vor wochen noch 1-2 g bezahlt, heute sind es schon 15-20 g pro stack. auf meiner bank liegen von jedem einzelnen kraut das es gibt ca 20 stacks (außer geisterpilze, lotus und son zeugs). ich denke das sollte reichen um bequem hochzuskillen.


----------



## BlOoDvirE (25. September 2008)

Auf buffed gibts ja nun auch einen Guide.  Hab deinen mal überflogen.
Ist deiner mit "optimalen" Kräutern geskillt?

Versteh ich die Aussage "90 Kräuter in Fünferpacken" richtig indem ich das als 450 Kräuter ansehe?(z.b. bei den Alabasterpigmenten) oder sind das insgesamt 90 Kräuter in sozusagen 18x 5. Weil mich interessiert, wie viel man nun Insgesamt pro Kräutergruppe braucht & da irritiert mich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharlet (25. September 2008)

BlOoDvirE schrieb:


> Auf buffed gibts ja nun auch einen Guide.  Hab deinen mal überflogen.
> Ist deiner mit "optimalen" Kräutern geskillt?
> 
> Versteh ich die Aussage "90 Kräuter in Fünferpacken" richtig indem ich das als 450 Kräuter ansehe?(z.b. bei den Alabasterpigmenten) oder sind das insgesamt 90 Kräuter in sozusagen 18x 5. Weil mich interessiert, wie viel man nun Insgesamt pro Kräutergruppe braucht & da irritiert mich das
> ...



Huhu,

genau, es sind insgesamt 90 Kräuter, die in jeweils Fünfer-Gruppen aus der genannten Gruppe stammen müssen. Am Ende sollten dann xy Pigmente herauskommen.

Der genaue Guide wird noch weiter getestet, es scheinen dort Lücken zu sein, die ich demnächst füllen werde. 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, um Inschriftenkunde auf diese Fertigkeit zu bringen, viele Wege führen zum Ziel.

'Den optimalen Weg' gibt es wohl nur, wenn ich drei, vier verschiedene Guides erstellen würde, um jede 'Möglichkeit' zu treffen, die bei einem selbst vorausgesetzt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, das war soweit verständlich.

Lieben Gruß
Sharlet


----------



## BlOoDvirE (25. September 2008)

Okay dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja war so verständlich.. war eben nur verwirrt, da die Aussage auf der Hp halt beides heißen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja mit dem optimalen war auch eher nen geringer Kräuteraufwand gemeint.. hab zwar auch auf dem PTR geskillt allerdings konnte man da bis 375 noch mit der Mondlicht tinte skillen^^


----------

